# Eberron: Stone of Sorrows (OCC)NEED ONE MORE see last post



## spidertrag (May 26, 2005)

Ages ago the *Tribes of Guld'staug * founded the sacred grove *Illnanaan* where they enshrined great shard *Li'Brae* was entrenched. The tribes, three purebloods & three mixedbloods, whose origins are found in the temples & laboratories of Guld'staug, were, like their metal predecessors, forged for war; open combat & stealthy assassinations.
Unlike the metal forged, the flesh forged had ideas that went beyond serving the giants of this city. In the midst of the slave races, a small clan of _NueAldi_ (first ones) existed. With their prophetic ways, the NueAldi saw the impending demise of the giant kingdoms at the hands of dragons. They organized the Elders of the six tribes into a cohesive force & at an opportune time, struck against the giants who owned them. The battle was vicious, but, with the giants expending precious resources against the dragons, the drow where able to win their freedom. On several captured airships, the tribes escaped Guld'staug & headed deep into southern Xen'drik, eventually crashing into an immense jungle that they would come to call the *Vast*.

The large scope of the Vast allowed the different tribes to establish their own territories, though all tribes would be forever tied to Illnanaan, the grove that held the great shard & the remnants of the wrecked airships. Relationships between tribes can vary from peaceful to violent; though, equinox festivals, mixed marriages, & naming ceremonies are peacefully held within the grove. North beyond the border of the Vast is dominated by two groups, The *Saurian Confederacy* & The *H'Thol'L Imperium*. Some members of the various tribes have ended up as slaves & food for both the reptillian & arachnid kingdoms.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_During the naming of adolescents, an unknown force struck into the sacred grove & spirited away with the 30 children & the great shard---leaving several elders slain---you have been summoned by one of the ancient Nuealdi, your mission to reclaim what was lost. A member from each tribe, an equal number of seed givers & life bringers...._

At present, I am only looking for character concepts. You will also have part in creating some of the aspects of your tribe.

Character idea creation guidelines:
As stated, only one member from each tribe & equal number of males/females (a 3/3 split).
Best concepts will get first starting positions.
Party size 6+.
Ability array: *18, 16, 14, 14, 12,10* prior to racial bonus/penalties
Character level will be 2nd or 3rd.
Drow weapons (xen'drik boomerang, scorpion whip, drow longknife, & others) will be martial weapons depending on tribe.
There are three 'pureblood' & three 'mixed blood' tribes---only a general description is given below; stats will be presented later. I will entertain other suggestions for different tribes---though those below are definates.

_*PUREBLOOD TRIBES*_
*Zin'll:* These small sized drow are known for their excellent guerilla tactics. They are nomadic & rumored to be cannibals (not an uncommon trait among these tribes. They are the quickest of the purebloods.
Zin'll Drow Traits (Ex): 
 +4 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma, –2 Constitution .
Small: As a Small creature, a Zin'll gains a +1 size bonus to Armor Class, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, but she uses smaller weapons than humans use, and her lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Darkvision out to 120 feet. This trait replaces the high elf ’s low-light vision.
Spell resistance equal to 11 + class levels.
 +2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
Spell-Like Abilities: Drow can use the following spell-like abilities once per day: dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire. Caster level equals the drow’s class levels.
 +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for. It also has a +4 racial bonus to Move Silently checks
Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds drow for 1 round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the affected area.

*Woad'ynl:* These 'standard sized' drow are truly in tune with nature. They are hardier than the other pureblood kin. Warrior packs live a nomadic lifestyle while family packs have more permanent settlements.
Woad'ynl Drow Traits (Ex): 
+2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma,
Medium size.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Darkvision out to 120 feet. This trait replaces the high elf ’s low-light vision.
Spell resistance equal to 11 + class levels.
 +2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
Spell-Like Abilities: Drow can use the following spell-like abilities once per day: dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire. Caster level equals the drow’s class levels.
 +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it
Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds drow for 1 round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the affected area.


*Cyn'myl:* These are more cosmopolitan drow---their natural intelligence have implemented some of the building & arcane techniques of their masters. Their intelligence is superior to their kin.
Cyn'myl Drow Traits (Ex): 
 +2 Dexterity, +4 Intelligence, +2 Charisma, –2 Constitution .
Medium size.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
Darkvision out to 120 feet. This trait replaces the high elf ’s low-light vision.
Spell resistance equal to 11 + class levels.
 +2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
Spell-Like Abilities: Drow can use the following spell-like abilities once per day: dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire. Caster level equals the drow’s class levels.
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it
Light Blindness: Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds drow for 1 round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the affected area.


_*MIXED BLOOD TRIBES*_
*Qu'llann:* These mixed bloods have traits of both giant & drow. They are on the high end of medium size &  their powerful build makes them stand out. They are also distinguished by cranial plating & four horns that come in a variety of patterns.
Qu'llann Drow Traits (Ex):
 +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2  Wisdom, –2 Dexterity.
 Giant: Qu'llann are not subject to spells or effects that affect humanoids only, such as charm person or dominate person.
 Medium: As Medium creatures, half-giants have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
 Qu'llann base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
 Darkvision: Ghorn'el can see in the dark up to 60ft. This vision is black and white.
 Powerful Build: The physical stature of Qu'llann lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger.
Whenever a Qu'llann is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the Qu'llann is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him.
A Qu'llann is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature’s special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A Qu'llann can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject’s size category.
 Spell-Like Abilities: A Qu'llann with a Charisma equal to 10 + the spell’s level can cast dancing lights, darkness, and faerie fire each once per day as a sorcerer of a level equal to one-half of the creature’s HD.
Resistant to Magic (Ex): Qu'llann receive a +1 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
 Sleep Immunity (Ex): Qu'llann are immune to sleep spells and effects.
Spell Resistance (Ex): A Qu'llann gains spell resistance equal to 5 + class levels.
Light Sensitivity (Ex): Qu'llann suffer a –1 penalty to attack rolls in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.
Born to the Blade: Qu'llann treat all medium & large bladed weapons as martial weapons.


*Ghorn'el:* These mixed bloods combine reptillian characteristics with those of a drow. They posses scaled skin, raptor like sickles, whiplike tail,  & a maw of sharp teeth. Their hair is featherlike & comes in numerous colors.
Ghorn'el Drow traits (Ex):
 +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
Racial Hit Dice: A Ghorn'el begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, and Will +0.
Medium size. 
Ghorn'el base speed is 30 ft.
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
 Darkvision: Ghorn'el can see in the dark up to 60ft. This vision is black and white.
Natural Armor: Ghorn'el have a +e natural armor bonus.
 Multiple Attacks: Ghorn'el know how to use their natural weapons and may make two claw attacks and a secondary biteattack as a full-attack action. A bite may be used as a secondary attack as part of any full-attack action, except one with a reach weapon. Their claws and bite do 1d4 points of damage.
 Spell-Like Abilities: A Ghorn'el with a Charisma equal to 10 + the spell’s level can cast dancing lights, darkness, and faerie fire each once per day as a sorcerer of a level equal to one-half of the creature’s HD.
Resistant to Magic (Ex): Ghorn'el receive a +1 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
 Sleep Immunity (Ex): Ghorn'el are immune to sleep spells and effects.
Spell Resistance (Ex): A Ghorn'el gains spell resistance equal to 7 + class levels.
Light Sensitivity (Ex): Ghorn'el suffer a –1 penalty to attack rolls in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.
Mixed Blood (Ex): Ghorn'el are considered to be lizardfolk, drow, and elves for the purposes of racially specific abilities and effects.
 +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. Due to tails, Ghorn'el get a +4 racial bonus to Jump, Swim, and Balance checks.


*Skorn:* The most monstrous of the mixed bloods seem to be living aspects of the drow scorpion god. Where a normal drow's legs would be, four jointed legs attach to a short scorpion-like abdomen which ends in a stinger that produces a mild paralitic poison (males) or a psychodelic/euphoric poison (females). They posses two sets of arms----the lower set more chitonous & thinner than the 'normal' set (though the thinner arms strength is the same). The head is comprised of several eyes & a chitonous 'crown' from which their hair drapes. They have chitonous plating on parts of their torso, 'normal' arms, & back.
Scorn Drow Traits (Ex):
 +2 Constitution, +2 Charisma, -2 Intelligence.
Medium size.
Stability: A scorn gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
 Darkvision: Scorn can see in the dark up to 60ft. This vision is black and white.
Natural Armor: Scorn have a +5 natural armor bonus.
Bonus Feat: Multidexterity
 Spell-Like Abilities: A scorn with a Charisma equal to 10 + the spell’s level can cast dancing lights, darkness, and faerie fire each once per day as a sorcerer of a level equal to one-half of the creature’s HD.
Resistant to Magic (Ex): Scorn receive a +1 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
 Sleep Immunity (Ex): Scorn are immune to sleep spells and effects.
Spell Resistance (Ex): A scorn gains spell resistance equal to 5 + class levels.
Light Sensitivity (Ex): Scorn suffer a –1 penalty to attack rolls in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.
Monstrous humanoid: Scorn are considered monstrous humanoids
+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it

*Racial Heights

Zin'll: as halfling
Woad'ynl: Males: 5'-8" +/-1d12 Females: 5'-6" +/-1d8
Cyn'myl: 5'-4" +/-1d6 Females: 4'-11" +/-1d6
Qu'llann: 7'-0" +/-1d12 Females: 6'-0" +/-1d10
Ghorn'el: 5'-10" +/-1d8 Females: 5'-6" +/-1d8
Skorn: 5'-10" +/-1d12 Females: 5'-6" +/-1d8*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Prof Yeti/Darr-Ghen/Male-Cyn'myl/Ranger-Wizard (or Rogue-Wizard)
Land Outcast/Male-Eiraz Sevr'n/Woad'ynl/Barbarian-Ranger(?)
TroyXavier/Female-Korsianna/Skorn/Sorcerer(?)
jpwic/Te'Rek/Female-Ghorn'el/Druid(?)
D20Dazza(?)*


----------



## Prof Yeti (May 26, 2005)

*Darr-Ghen of the Cyn'myl [Ranger 1/ Wizard 1]*

When news of the atrocity came to Darr-Ghen' tribe, he was the first of the Vari'ki (Ranger/ Wizards) to demand the right of vengenance. Though many threw their names before the Masters, they were silenced by the look in Darr-Ghen' eyes. The Masters quickly decided that his skills, both in the hunt and matters arcane, could be invaluable to returning the younglings. They realized that his intelligence (something his tribe is already know for) and ruthlessness in accomplishing tasks may be exactly what is needed in the days ahead.

For Darr-Ghen it was an opportuity to find out what had become of his sister, one of the youngling' gone missing. And while Darr-Ghen feels the Cyn'myl can handle this themselves (his preference), he has to much respect for the Ancients' to question there decision. Within the hour he had packed and left to meet with the others. A million questions filled his mind not the least of which was "Who would be so foolish as to bring down the wrath of all of the tribes?" But whomever the culprit, he had no doub that they would pay.

He is of average size for the Cyn'myl both in height (5'7") and weight (109 lbs.) His hair is the white of fresh snow, while his eyes are unusual for his tribe (pale blue). Though not the strongest he more than makes up for that by concentrating on speed and accuracy. And that can be seen even down to how he walks, more like an animal prowling for game. But while he is know for being quick and deadly, he also realizes to kill the beast you must learn about the beast, he just doesn't care who is the beast.


----------



## spidertrag (May 26, 2005)

cool so far


----------



## Land Outcast (May 27, 2005)

*Eiraz Sevr'n*

The scout arrived to inform what was making the naming ceremony last longer.
The announce of retribution was instantaneous.
After the cowards stepped aside, Eiraz had to call to duel so as to make the other candidates step aside. Woad'ynl do not allow the weak or the inept to take vengance in their name.
There is something certain, the attack was well planned, or at least product of some great power, what could slay several elders and make 30 drows plus the shard vanish? Eiraz's work is to first find that out and oliberate it from The Vast.
Trained so as his innate fighting qualities would develop themselves guided by tactics so as to adapt to every situation. Bored by scouting routines, this warrior has been waiting since young for an opportunity to test his skills against some worthy opponent, someone who is at least able to realize he is being tracked.
He is sure that the ones Woad'ynl should look at would be the vermin, the arachnid kingdom, the only one who could have passed unperceived and had the ability to abduct with such precision. But as always, treason isn't discarded.

Wherever he has to go, he departs in its direction as soon as possible. Such an insolence won't be left unpunished.


----------



## spidertrag (May 27, 2005)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> .....The announce of retribution was instantaneous.
> ....




nice flavor

if u need to ask questions other than using this board, u can email me at spidertrag(at)msn(dot)com


keep 'em coming folks


----------



## spidertrag (May 27, 2005)

racial gallery & actual stats should be up over the next two days


----------



## TroyXavier (May 27, 2005)

Korsianna of the Skorn was among the first in her tribe to hear the news.    The naturally charismatic woman (sorcerer) quickly volunteered to go there to assist.   She knew that while her tribe was the greatest (being closest to their god in appearance, obviously showing his great blessing to them) that it was important that all tribes work together at least for the time being to reclaim what was lost.   She is like many members of her tribe, following the scorpion to a tee, being fast, silently, alluring, and deadly.    She does not trust the reptilian kingdom, feeling it is too far removed from the arachnid heritage of her race and god.


----------



## spidertrag (May 27, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> Korsianna of the Skorn was among the first in her tribe to hear the news.    The naturally charismatic woman (sorcerer) quickly volunteered to go there to assist.   She knew that while her tribe was the greatest (being closest to their god in appearance, obviously showing his great blessing to them) that it was important that all tribes work together at least for the time being to reclaim what was lost.   She is like many members of her tribe, following the scorpion to a tee, being fast, silently, alluring, and deadly.    She does not trust the reptilian kingdom, feeling it is too far removed from the arachnid heritage of her race and god.




Well, at this rate it looks like it will be the first six to post (i.e. another good one  )


----------



## jpwic (May 27, 2005)

*Te'Rek of the Ghorn'el*

Te'Rek was weeding her master's herb garden when she heard a shout from inside the house. As she runs into the house she notices the old druid lying on the floor with blood streaming from her face as if she was hit with a great force.

  "The children... Missing..."  is all Te'Mar managed to croak out before she passed into oblivion..

As Te'Rek stood up from beside her master a furious pounding came at the door.

  "Open up, the children have been kidnapped we need your help," yelled the frantic voice.

Unknown to Te'Rek as she started towards the door was that she was about to cross the threshold and start on her path to destiny.

Terek's scales are a deep enough black so as to seem to be purple in the right light, her shockingliy white hair is fairly thick and comes down to her shoulders. She is fairly short and walks slightly bent over at her waist. There is a large scar on her throat as if her throat was cut when she was but a child. But her most prominent feature has to be her eyes for they are snow white save for a pale violet iris.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 28, 2005)

Hey spidertrag, which is the one drow weapon of the Woad'ynl tribe? you know, just curious.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 1, 2005)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Hey spidertrag, which is the one drow weapon of the Woad'ynl tribe? you know, just curious.




Sorry for the ling delay---the weekend wasnt as productive as i had hoped thanks to babysitting my wife's friends younguns' & such---but stats will be up today at some point, though picking 'racial weapons' have been a pain---so feel free to suggest some


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 2, 2005)

Racial stats added----i'll post languages tomorrow---as well as tribal weapons

other resources u can use for your pc are:
Plot & Poison
Quintessentialial Drow
Underdark
Races of Eberron
Savage Species


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 2, 2005)

Oops, I've never heard 'bout "Plot & Poison" nor "Quintessentialial Drow", and I don't have access to Races of Eberron(by the time being).




> the weekend wasnt as productive as i had hoped thanks to babysitting my wife's friends younguns' & such




And yes, real life tends to have that annoying capacity of absorbing.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 2, 2005)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Oops, I've never heard (nor have access) to any of these. (by the time being).
> Plot & Poison
> Quintessentialial Drow
> Races of Eberron
> And yes, real life tends to have that annoying capoacity of absorbing.





Dont worry, I'll be postin the usable pc stuff from 'em


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 2, 2005)

Quick question - 

You had mentioned the character level would be 2 or 3?


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 2, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Quick question -
> 
> You had mentioned the character level would be 2 or 3?




Yall will be 2nd level w/exp half way to third


----------



## jpwic (Jun 2, 2005)

> Racial Hit Dice: A Ghorn'el begins with two levels of humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +1, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, and Will +0.




Does that mean I'm ECL 2? Meaning I dont actualyl get to choose my class yet?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 2, 2005)

Seems so, no class levels for Te'Rek.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 2, 2005)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Does that mean I'm ECL 2? Meaning I dont actualyl get to choose my class yet?





No---u do choose class above & beyond what your race is---the xtra bab & save stuff is what was bred into your 'race' by the giants


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 2, 2005)

---


----------



## jpwic (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmm If its all right with you I prolly will only be able to post my character sometime this weekend. Gotta work tommorow and have commitments tonight and tommorow night


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 3, 2005)

I should have my character up by tomorrow night.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 3, 2005)

I should have the character up by friday night latest.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 3, 2005)

------
 (I'll be working a Barbarian/ranger, mabe some level in ftr, you know, in tune with nature)

Btw: where should we post the characters?


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 3, 2005)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Seems so, no class levels for Te'Rek.



I know i posted  to an earlier similar response, but thought i would post again that everyone will have 2 class levels  




			
				jpwic said:
			
		

> Hmm If its all right with you I prolly will only be able to post my character sometime this weekend. Gotta work tommorow and have commitments tonight and tommorow night






			
				TroyXavier said:
			
		

> I should have my character up by tomorrow night.





			
				Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I should have the character up by friday night latest.





			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> ------
> (I'll be working a Barbarian/ranger, mabe some level in ftr, you know, in tune with nature)
> Btw: where should we post the characters?




good to see all are on their way  --- while i would like to have 6 pcs, 4 will work  . The game start is tentative for Wednesday

put your pcs *here in the rogue's gallery  *


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 3, 2005)

This sounds cool, any class holes you want filled? I'll work on a concept but it might not be until Sunday I can post it. What tribes remain unclaimed? And what is the ratio of women to men presently? Any chance you could edit your first post with a role call???

Cheers

Daz


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 3, 2005)

I know someone who's interested in playing though he can't post every day.  If that's okay, I'll let him know this weekend.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 3, 2005)

Umm...I have a question.

Since it says the Cyn'myl are more cosmopolitan of the tribes. Would it make more sense for him to be a Rogue/Wizard instead of a Ranger/Wizard? I mean I am good either way.


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 3, 2005)

Quick question.  Would it be permissible for my character to have a tiny monstrous scorpion as a familiar?  Thx.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 3, 2005)

PC ideas so far in this format *ENworld name/character name/race/class(es)*

*Prof Yeti/Darr-Ghen/Male-Cyn'myl/Ranger-Wizard (or Rogue-Wizard)
Land Outcast/Male-Eiraz Sevr'n/Woad'ynl/Barbarian-Ranger(?)
TroyXavier/Female-Korsianna/Skorn/Sorcerer(?)
jpwic/Te'Rek/Female-Ghorn'el/Druid(?)
D20Dazza(?)*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 4, 2005)

D20Dazza/ Khek-tahall /Male-Zinill/Priest (Shaman)/Rogue.

Quick overview

uses grey muds to paint his skin. bone through nose and ears. sharpened teeth. wears no shoes. fast, wiry, adept of Vulkoor. he and his treat the Skorn with reverance. As for the other half bloods, they're just distrusted by the Zinill as a matter of course, maybe these two adventuring companions will prove the exception to the rule. Khek is one of the more cosmpolitan of his tribe, being the young priest in training he has been to Stormreach on occassion. The Zinill live in trees and generally feel more comfortable off the ground than on. Khek tends to get very fidgity and uptight when forced onto the ground for extended periods. If he is on the ground he is always on the move, as though staying in one spot hurts him.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry Boss. I meant to have already finished but instead ended taking care of my nephews last night. But I should be finished shortly. Just have a few questions.

What are the Automatic Racial Languages? What Languages are available to learn?

How do you want to figure Hit Points?

Starting Wealth?

Racial Weapons?


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 4, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> I know someone who's interested in playing though he can't post every day.  If that's okay, I'll let him know this weekend.




as long as he can post 3 times a week(minimum)


----------



## jpwic (Jun 5, 2005)

Just double checking that 2d8 HD is in addition to my normal class HP right? Or am I totally wrong?

John


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 5, 2005)

Okay, I'll let him know.  

BTW, may I have a tiny scorpion familiar?


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 5, 2005)

'bout the feats, is there any in 
Plot & Poison
Quintessentialial Drow
Races of Eberron 

that I should know of?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

Just have a few questions and I will be ready to post for your review.

What are the Automatic Racial Languages? What Languages are available to learn?

How do you want to figure Hit Points? 

Starting Wealth?

Racial Weapons?

And I know you had wanted suggestions for the Racial Weapons but they are all pretty cool. So I am good with any of them.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 6, 2005)

Will be in and out till wednesday. So any replies will be spotty.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 7, 2005)

White Scorpion Strike
[Racial] 
Your fists and feet sting like the dread white scorpion and are particularly effective 
against undead. 
Prerequisites: Drow, ability to use ki strike (magic). 
Benefit: Your unarmed strike has the ghost touch ability (allowing you to 
ignore the 50% miss chance when attacking incorporeal creatures), and deals an 
extra 1d6 points of damage to undead.


Boomerang Dazzle
You can daze the targets of your boomerang attacks.
Prerequisites: Proficiency with Xen'drik boomerang, base 
attack bonus +4.
Benefit: When you attack with a Xen'drik boomerang, any target creature that takes damage must succeed on a Fortitude save (DC 10 + damage dealt) or be dazed for 1 round 
(until just before your next action). If you have the Boomerang Ricochet feat 
(described in Races of Eberron), you can daze both targets.

Xen'drik Drow Skirmisher [Racial] 
Prerequisites: Drow, region of origin Xendrik
Beneft: the drow long knife, scorpion chain, & Xen'drik boomerang 
are martial weapons. U also gain a +1 bonus to damage on rolls when making an attack
with a drow long knife or a drow scorpion chain as long as you have moved more than
5 feet under your own power during the round in which u attack.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

Cool!!!

If it is okay I think I will take the Xen'drik Drow Skirmisher feat. Since I have decided to stay with my original concept (Ranger/Wizard) it fits really well.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 7, 2005)

Stats for the weapons mentioned in the feats?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 7, 2005)

Here you go with the weapons...

Drow Long Knife
15 Gp 
Damage 1d4(s)/1d6(m) 
Critical 19-20/x2
Range Inc.10'
Weight 2 lbs
Type piercing

Drow Scorpion Chain
25 Gp
Damage 1d4(s)/1d6(m) 
Critical 19-20/x2
Range Inc. none 
Weight 12 lbs 
Type piercing 
Special - 10' reach (even vs adjacent) - can make trip attacks with it - +2 bonus to disarm attempts

Xen’drik Boomerang 
20 Gp
Damage 1d4(s)/1d6(m) 
Critical x2
Range Inc. 20’ 
Weight 2 lbs 
Type Bludgeoning


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 8, 2005)

TroyXavier said:
			
		

> Quick question.  Would it be permissible for my character to have a tiny monstrous scorpion as a familiar?  Thx.




Yes---though it will have an intelligence score


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Just have a few questions and I will be ready to post for your review.
> 
> 1)What are the Automatic Racial Languages? What Languages are available to learn?
> 
> ...




1)Auto: Xen'drik Drow & drow sign---others will be up tomorrow
2)Max
3)As 2nd level pc
4)posted tomorrow (hopefully at lunch)


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 8, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Here you go with the weapons...
> 
> Drow Long Knife
> 
> ...




Thanks fer postin 'em


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll be posting a 'DM's thread' in general soon so please ignore it


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 8, 2005)

*Racial Heights*

*Zin'll: as halfling
Woad'ynl: Males: 5'-8" +/-1d12 Females: 5'-6" +/-1d8
Cyn'myl: 5'-4" +/-1d6 Females: 4'-11" +/-1d6
Qu'llann: 7'-0" +/-1d12 Females: 6'-0" +/-1d10
Ghorn'el: 5'-10" +/-1d8 Females: 5'-6" +/-1d8
Skorn: 5'-10" +/-1d12 Females: 5'-6" +/-1d8*


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 8, 2005)

Groovy I will have the finished character by noon tomorrow. My brain is currently the consistency of pudding.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jun 8, 2005)

Oooh, I want in on this.  Do you still have any openings?

I was thinking a Paladin or a Psychic warrior, using the drow chain.  Would either of those fit with what you have planned?  If not, a Fighter/bard.

Female Qu'llann looks like it's the only one left open.

I was thinking of a young warrior, hoping to someday become a guardian of the sacred grove, driven by the massacre to exceed her overbearing father's reputation.

Let me know, please?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> I'll be posting a 'DM's thread' in general soon so please ignore it



No worries. Mine eyes will venture not to that most sacred of places, the DM's thread.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 8, 2005)

Blue Sky said:
			
		

> Oooh, I want in on this.  Do you still have any openings?
> 
> I was thinking a Paladin or a Psychic warrior, using the drow chain.  Would either of those fit with what you have planned?  If not, a Fighter/bard.
> 
> ...




sure


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 8, 2005)

*WANNA EARN 75 exp'S*

I know there is a ‘Savage Species’ write up for the Draegoloth in WotC Champions of Ruin, but, even if I wasn’t the sole supporter of a family of three, I would be hard pressed to buy a book for just one race. So, I was wondering if anyone here had done a SS writing for their own game & would be willing to share  ---as I have plans to use them as a ‘race’ in my Eberron game---though if not, I was thinking of using the half-humanoid template in the Deluxe book of templates….any other suggestions?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah I have the stats. They are in the Monsters of Faerun. I will have the stats shortly.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 8, 2005)

Here you go, Boss.
[sblock]
Large Outsider (Chaotic, Evil)
Hit Dice - 6d8+12 (39 Hp)
Initiative - +2 (Dex)
Speed - 30 Ft.
AC - 16 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +5 Natural)
Attacks - 2 Claws +11 melee, Bite +6 melee
Face/Reach - 5 Ft. by 5 Ft./10 Ft.
Special Attacks - Spell-Like Abilities (Use the following - 1/Day as 6th Lvl. Sorcerer) Dancing Lights, Desecrate, Faerie Fire, and Unholy Blight, and use Darkness 4/Day
Special Qualities - Drow Abilities, Immunity to Poison, Sleep-Inducung Spells and Effects,  Resistances (20) to Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, and +2 vs. Enchantment Spells and Effects
Saves - Fort+7, Reflex+7, Will+5
Abilities - Str 22, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 11, Cha 11
Skills - Hide +7, Jump +11, Knowledge[Drow Religion] +5, Listen +9, Move Silently +11, Search +10, Spot +9
Feats - Blind-Fight, Power Attack
CR - 5
Climate/Terrain - Underground
Orginization - Solitary
Treasure - None
Alignment - Always Chaotic Evil
Advancement - By character Level [/sblock]


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 8, 2005)

Korsianna
Drow (Skorn) Sorcerer Level 2

Str    12               AB +1
Dex  14               HP 15
Con  18               AC 17
Int    12                FS +4
Wis  10                RS +2
Cha  20               WS +3

Sorcerer Abilities
Familiar Tiny Monstrous Scorpion (+3 Climb checks, Poison) + Usual Abilities

Skorn Abilities
Stability
Immunity to Sleep
+2 save vs enchantments
Darkvision (60 feet)
Natural Armor (+5)
Spell Like Abilities: Faerie Fire, Darkness, Dancing Lights (1/day)
Light Sensitivity
Monstrous Humanoid

Spell Resistance 7
Spells Known
0-Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Ghost Sound, Ray of Frost
1-Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement

Feat
1 Point Blank Shot
Bonus Feat: Multidexterity

Skills
Knowledge Arcana 5 ranks (+6)
Spellcraft 5 ranks (+6)
Bluff 5 ranks (+10)

Equipment
2 Daggers
50 feet rope
Torch
Caltrops
Backpack
Bag
4 Scrolls of Magic Missile


That's what I have right now.  Look okay?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2005)

I have four days off starting tomorrow so will use the time to productively progress the PC and should have stats posted for you in the next day or so - looking forward to this.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 9, 2005)

*Starting ages*

The giants did not want to create a slave race that would take from a half a century to a full century to mature enouggh to be usefull. So, they messed w/the genetics of the different drow versions to were the hit a human equivalent age of 16 in twelve years---beginning the longest span of teenage/young adult known

all the pcs are realitively young ranging from 12 to 20


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 9, 2005)

*Awarding expierience points & other notes*

There are several things I will award exp for.
1)Character background &/or tribal information will net free ex
2)Good/Great roleplaying
3)Cinematic battles
4)Filling the occassional DM request

(other things willl be added to this list, probably)

It appears we have six pcs---i'm willing to add 2 more if yall want---i have a couple more pc possible races ready to be transfered from my handwritten notes

I had mentioned about starting this Wednesday---well its gone by (which is ok). our start date will be next monday (gives me time to get artwork, maps, monsters, adventures


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 9, 2005)

I am really interested in joining this if you have room available. I have a few character concepts for the Eberron setting. Just let me know if everyone is cool with adding another PC.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 9, 2005)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> I am really interested in joining this if you have room available. I have a few character concepts for the Eberron setting. Just let me know if everyone is cool with adding another PC.




I have no problem with it, but I'm just the DM


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 10, 2005)

the more the merrier, also helps in case someone has to drop out.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 10, 2005)

*Yahoo group*

Eberron: Stone of Sorrows at Yahoogroups 
The above is a yahoogroup i made that i will use to archive threads, post pics that would fit a pulp decadent strange civilization that might not be 'grandma friendly'.   Yall can also use it to post stories & such of your pcs that may fall into that category.   Its not required that you join the yahoogroup to play in the game. At the least, send me an email w/your ENworld name in it so i'll be able to let your pc know things that only they would know (dreams, interactions w/npcs, etc...)


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 10, 2005)

Mista Collins/Xu'dra/Female-Qu'llann/Fighter 

With one of the children spirited away being a younger sister of her own, Xu’dra steps forward to represent the Qu’llann tribe. She finally gets the chance to prove to the other tribes that even though she may resemble the giants who enslaved the ancestors of all the tribes, she is NOT one of them. With her mount and best friend, Dao’lin, she will track down those who are guilty and make sure they feel the pain of justice at the hands of her scorpion spiked chain. 

She is slow to anger and violence, but when punishment is due she makes sure it is dealt.

EDIT: I am having a hard time getting the character stats to look good on here (any tips)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 11, 2005)

I've statted up my PC and just have to work on a background and some tribe information. Now that I've had a chance to look through the books (and read the drow entry in RoE) I've changed the basic background I outlined earlier a little. I'll post everything in one hit rather than stats now and story later. 

What's the deadline on having the complete PCs posted?


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I've statted up my PC and just have to work on a background and some tribe information. Now that I've had a chance to look through the books (and read the drow entry in RoE) I've changed the basic background I outlined earlier a little. I'll post everything in one hit rather than stats now and story later.
> 
> What's the deadline on having the complete PCs posted?




It would be nice to have things together in a near done stage by monday/Tuesday & things 'tight' by Wednesday


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 11, 2005)

I have put my character in the Heroes Gallery. It is heavily spoiler blocked, but that is just to use less space. If something is wrong feel free to let me know (I mean anybody). I have tried editing multiple times but somethings are just persistent about messing things up.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 11, 2005)

As neatly *as I could, *my character is in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 12, 2005)

Character posted! Looking forward to playing.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2005)

G'day,

I've popped Khek-Tahaal in the RG, let me know if there are any hassles. looking forward to kicking things into D.

cheers

Daz


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 14, 2005)

*I'll be posting the first 'in game' post tonight!*


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 14, 2005)

I look forward to beginning the hunt.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 15, 2005)

*A new stat*

I need yall to add another stat to your character---*Comliness*. Yes, that old stat from the original Unearthed Arcana  . However, I'll be using it as a reference of how creatures of 'like form' respond to u. n most instances it will be just a role-playing stat. Coose a number between 3-20 for your pc's appearance----I dont care if yall are all beefcakes/cheesecakes  


Game posting has been postponed till tomorrow evening thanks to the wife


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2005)

Cool, I'll probably go with a Comliness of about 8. I'm a scrawny runt, with bad BO and a penchant for very fresh flesh ;-D>


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 15, 2005)

And so shall it be done!  

That's cool most of the RL games I am in use it as well.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 15, 2005)

*I need a good detailed description of your pc & their gear so i can draw 'em  *


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 15, 2005)

17 for Comeliness.  I'll do the description of character and gear later.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 16, 2005)

BTW, how often can yall post?


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 16, 2005)

At least once a day if I have something I feel I can contribute.  Tuesdays are a little iffy for me as I am usually not on till late, but I'll try.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> I need a good detailed description of your pc & their gear so i can draw 'em




Darr-Ghen is somewhat taller that average for his people, standing at 5'7" and weighs about 110 lbs. His build is probably best described as wiry like someone who runs constantly. He is considered quite handsome by the women of the Cyn'myl (Comliness 18) while his features are sharp and well proportioned: his white hair is long, flowing, and smooth. And his eyes are a quite rare for his tribe, being the palest of blues. It is said the eyes are the windows to the soul, and his show like those of a hunting animal. 

He normally wears an explorer's outfit, consisting of a shirt, vest, pants, and knee high boots. The outfit is loose but not baggy, to maximize comfort without affecting his movement thru the jungle. The vest, pants, and knee high boots are made of black Guar (lizard) hide known for its water-proof qualities. While the shirt is made of a black silk.

He is known to carry a metal baton (light mace) on his right and a sickle on his left, both covered in arcane symbols, and wears a pair of daggers in boot sheathes. He carries a composite longbow in his right hand with a quiver over his back for a left-hand draw. For ease with his smaller items he wears a bandoleer crossing from left to right, and a scroll case on a thong that crosses right to left. his final item is a rather simple leather backpack dyed in dark brown and greens, the color of the jungle at dusk.

How is this boss? If you need more just say.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 16, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> BTW, how often can yall post?




At least once a day, though usually I can go for multiple posts a day.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 16, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> BTW, how often can yall post?




Once a day (if not more)



			
				spidertrag said:
			
		

> I need a good detailed description of your pc & their gear so i can draw 'em




Xu'dra stands at 6'1" and has many white tattoos given to her on her naming day. Her eyes glow with a pale red color and her hair hangs slightly lower than her ears. Four small horns jet out from underneath the white hair at the top of her forehead (think of the statue of Liberty a bit). She hs very broad shoulders and very tone muscles. Some think she is in the best shape of her life and could probably outrun a horse. She is not considered beautiful by those of the Qu'llann tribe in any fashion, but has a fairly strong force of personality.(Comliness 6, but CHA of 12)

Xu'dra is normally seen wearing a dark green and brown explorer's outfit. Over this outfit (but under the cloak obviously) you see the dull shine of banded mail. On this armor you can see small dents and dings that show it has come in handy on more than one occasion. Strung over her back, you can see a backpack that has a bedroll attached to it along with some silk rope. Four daggers hang in hilts on her thighs (2 on the right, 2 on the left), but these are overlooked by two items of more importance. The two things that draw the most attention are the two oversized weapons Xu'dra carries at all times. One of these is the large heavy flail that hangs on her left side, almost dragging on the ground. The other is the long peice of chain that has a blade on either end. This is coiled up and hangs from her right side. 

She is never seen far from her Carver mount as Dao'lin is the one true friend she has had. Equipped with Padded Barding and a Military saddle, Dao'lin has seen almost as many fights and battles as Xu'dra herself.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> BTW, how often can yall post?



I've been checking my active games at least twice a day so should be able to post at least once every day of the week (barring rl catastrophes and hang overs).  

A PIC, COOL, MAYBE HAVE HIM HANGING MONKEY-LIKE FROM A TREE LIMB??

Khek, like all his race, is small and wiry. His hair is long and dreadlocked, his face is covered in a ritualistic scorpion venom scar that has been carefully sculpted into the form of a scorpion. He has carved bone scorpion tails hanging from each ear and a scorpion claw through the septum of his nose. His teeth have been filed in to sharp points and his lips have been tattooed with small scorpion designs. As with his face, his arms and legs have been scarred with scorpion poison, not in scorpion-like patterns but in a seemingly haphazard way, a technique used by the Zin'll to aid with camoflague when hiding amongst the leaves of the jungle trees (what do ya reckon, circumstance bonus +2 to hide checks when hidden in trees?   ).

Chitin plates protect his shoulders, head and abdomen with boney plates gaurding his forearms and shins. He wears no other clothing, including on his feet, other than a loin cloth, the heat of the jungle being a deterent to those wanting to 'rug up'. A wickedly bladed karma hangs on his left side and a quiver of crossbow bolts on his right. Loosely strapped to his back is a bone crossbow, ready to be drawn at a moments notice. Beside the karma hangs a scroll case and tucked behind the quiver is a belt pouch.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 16, 2005)

"The silent figure swims trough the forest, races over the branches, and falls as a shadow of death over the enemy..."

A polished black opal, that's the image evoked by Eriaz's perfectly shaved head, no hair nor brows stand, only raven black skin, thin black lips, and the eyes, two shades of grey with sparks of silver. Sparks of silver that if stared at for too long, may well cause the unsheathing of two other silver sparks, his scimitar and longknife, trusty companions that rest at the sides of his waist. (A second longknife is hidden under the armor).

Not a single drop of fat has place in his body, still powerfully built (for an elf). This body is protected by his plain fire-blackened chainshirt, almost as a second skin.

Both his hands are scarred by burning irons, markings of learning, the right-hand scar for the end of his combat training, the left, for his reaching of adulthood.

Under his waist he wears simple soft-leather pants and boots, this boots, the last sight of his fallen enemies.

BTW: Comeliness 14

(Posting: once a day, or, in extreme crisis, 1/2 days)


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 17, 2005)

Korsianna (Comeliness 17)

Korsianna is a beautiful dark skinned young drow woman with many features of a scorpion.  Her hair is long and white with red streak in the middle and at the bottom.  She wears it tied in a ponytail.  Her humanoid skin is black while her scorpion accourtments are red.   She wears very little as she is proud of her body and confident her magic can protect her from harm.  SHe often wears only her belt and a cloth covering her lower body and her backpack.  She wears her daggers on her belt.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 18, 2005)

----****-----
---*-----*---
--*------*---
--------*----
-------*-----
------*------
------*------
-------------
------*------
When will we wegin?


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 18, 2005)

I am wondering the same thing


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

I figure it is just real life rearing its ugly head.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 18, 2005)

*relax, its coming---I've just changed the beginning a bit to reflect some ideas I've gleaned from what yall have written*


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

spidertrag said:
			
		

> *relax, its coming---I've just changed the beginning a bit to reflect some ideas I've gleaned from what yall have written*




No problem!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 18, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> I figure it is just real life rearing its ugly head.




Bah, why does real life always have to get in the way  .
I am in no hurry, I just had seen or heard much on what is happening.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 20, 2005)

Just thought I would check in and see how everything is going.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 20, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Just thought I would check in and see how everything is going.





I'm slowly typin the beginning out


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 21, 2005)

No Problem...like I said just checking in.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 21, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> No Problem...like I said just checking in.




yea, i wanna get this thing started---i just wish i has some typin skills that were worth a damn


----------



## TroyXavier (Jun 21, 2005)

I wish I could draw.    We all have stuff we're good at and stuff we're not.


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 21, 2005)

The game start finally! 

I got tired of editing/re-editing the start post  ---It finally occured that alot of the info that I was gonna add would be more effective or actually come about via yalls rping (hence the family/friend hook & line. Fortunately I'll be able to cut & paste the other info  

so the above leads to the very abbrieviated game start


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 22, 2005)

a lot more added to the in game thread


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

Excellent, on my way there now.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 23, 2005)

The thread has been ingressed


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 23, 2005)

More than OCC, but even about the posting, how do you change the font color???


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> More than OCC, but even about the posting, how do you change the font color???



Hit the 'NEW REPLY' button---above the 'buttons' that let you do *bold* _italics_ underline & strikethrough is a pull down menu with the word [Color] on it. Prior to hitting the lttle arrow beside it----highlite the word u want then hit the little arrow & pick your color.... the color red when posting will look like this (COLOR=Red)the color red(/COLOR) replace ( with [ & ) with ]

I've probably made this a whole lot more complicated than it is


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok, I didn't know it worked as html codes.
Thnx


----------



## spidertrag (Jun 23, 2005)

jpwic said:
			
		

> Te'Rek was weeding her master's herb garden.... But her most prominent feature has to be her eyes for they are snow white save for a pale violet iris.




Just wanted to say there is still time if u want in


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 1, 2005)

Need one more female pc---other than the races listed in the first post there are 3 other options: *Scorpion Fey * (a two foot tall humanoid scorpion w/some magical abilities---*Mul* (a non psionic version. Muls are one of the slave races that are used among the different civilazations in this part of Xen'drik)---*Orlens* (the second slave race. these blue skinned peoples have four arms & two heads)


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 7, 2005)

Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 7, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Well after a enforced 24 Hour hiatus for poor internet connectivity I am back. Anything fun and exciting happen?





No, though _*I*_ have to get back on track---the D-vorce thing has taken its toll, though me & my soon to be ex are working things out so none will be unhappy/screwed over in the end---though it does suck in general---i never thought i'd become one of those statistics----okay enough of the "D" talk---no more please---i wish i hadn't started that other thread in off topic


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

Mate take your time we understand.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 19, 2005)

wanted to let yall know I'll have us up & running tomorrow


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 19, 2005)

*d*



			
				spidertrag said:
			
		

> wanted to let yall know I'll have us up & running tomorrow




Excellent, you shall find Darr-Ghen ready when you are.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 20, 2005)

excellent, Xu'dra and Dao'lin will be ready also.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm ready, willing and able


----------



## TroyXavier (Jul 27, 2005)

Well let me know if this is going to continue.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 27, 2005)

By tomorrow, he must mean next week


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

Tomorrow never comes my friend


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jul 28, 2005)

I think it is some kind of space/time anomaly thing, damn my liberal education, I just can't figure it out.


----------



## spidertrag (Jul 29, 2005)

posted finally, its quick but it will get it goin---I'll be back online for a few hours in the mornin


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool. Welcome back, we've missed ya


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 3, 2005)

Just to get clarification on what we see.

So are they all attacking the hut? 

Or does the thouls seem to be attacking the crags (insectoid ogres)?

And we just saw the crags get zapped by the hut, correct?

What are thouls?


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 3, 2005)

Another question and I apologize if we have gone over this before. But do you want to do the rolling or do you want us to use an online dice roller like Invisible Castle? Either is good for me.


----------



## spidertrag (Aug 3, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Another question and I apologize if we have gone over this before. But do you want to do the rolling or do you want us to use an online dice roller like Invisible Castle? Either is good for me.



you can roll the dice at home-(or use an online diceroller)---just post your total to hit & damage

on special occasions, iu may ask u to use a dice roller program---


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 3, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2005)

Is this marked as a dead game?


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm guessing so, kind of a pain in the butt, I was enjoying where this was heading.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 24, 2005)

Unfortunately I believe I must concur.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2005)

I was really enjoying my spiked chain weilding, dinosaur riding character.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Aug 24, 2005)

I too was enjoying my character but alas RL has stricken another of these forums. 

I cannot emphasize enough the need to study and work to find a cure for RL.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 24, 2005)

Well once you figure out the cure for RL, let me know. I think I could easily market it to the masses.


----------



## TroyXavier (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah....real life is a pain.   Ahhh well.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

dodo??


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 26, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> dodo??





Extinct bird only known thru fossil records. (Normally depicted as very silly. i.e. Ice Age and various cartoons)


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

So I'm not the only person keeping an eye on this thread in the hope that it picks back up eh


----------



## Prof Yeti (Oct 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> So I'm not the only person keeping an eye on this thread in the hope that it picks back up eh





Nope! I was involved with a couple of games by Spidertrag. I thought they were good concepts, and would not mind any of them getting restarted. But alas I have not the time or I would offer up myself as GM. So instead I keep an eye on the thread and hope.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 29, 2005)

Prof Yeti said:
			
		

> Nope! I was involved with a couple of games by Spidertrag. I thought they were good concepts, and would not mind any of them getting restarted. But alas I have not the time or I would offer up myself as GM. So instead I keep an eye on the thread and hope.




As do I


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

Now all we need is spidey man that'd be cool  Has he/she been around at all??? Hope everything is peachy with him/her.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 30, 2005)

Last seen August 15th. I do hope everything is alright


----------

